
Science Funding Needs Charter School Analogy - jefflab
https://medium.com/@jefflab/science-funding-needs-charter-school-analogy-7bee46c88613
======
jeffchuber
For those in the know - is there a reason on the funding side for funding less
risk averse things? Something about the politics of the NIH that has changed?

